# Police Station in Alicante for a NIE?



## Steve B (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi,

I was planning to take my form to the Spanish consulate in London, but after reading on here about a 5 month wait (and still no NIE) I was wondering if (as I'm planning a long weekend in Alicante area in the near future) whether I could bring the form with me and do it there by just turning up at a local police station. Any English-speaking stations?! I'm going to view Benidorm and Torrevieja.

Do I need to take anyone (official) with me? I haven't looked at properties to buy yet but that is the reason for wanting an NIE, just advance preparation.

Is anyone familiar with the form? I assume there is no problem with entering my English address on there, as I have no Spanish address as yet.

Grateful for any advice. Thanks guys.:confused2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Steve B said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was planning to take my form to the Spanish consulate in London, but after reading on here about a 5 month wait (and still no NIE) I was wondering if (as I'm planning a long weekend in Alicante area in the near future) whether I could bring the form with me and do it there by just turning up at a local police station. Any English-speaking stations?! I'm going to view Benidorm and Torrevieja.
> 
> ...


you can download the form here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-spanish-forms-other-useful-links.html



and here's a list of where you take it .: Ministerio del Interior (España) - Comunidad Valenciana :.


you don't need to take anyone with you


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Steve B said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was planning to take my form to the Spanish consulate in London, but after reading on here about a 5 month wait (and still no NIE) I was wondering if (as I'm planning a long weekend in Alicante area in the near future) whether I could bring the form with me and do it there by just turning up at a local police station. Any English-speaking stations?! I'm going to view Benidorm and Torrevieja.
> 
> ...


Not sure about alicante, but you need to go to the National Police station with the "forreigners office". In Benidorm this is on Calle Apollo XI. You need to arrive fairly early in the morning to wait outside. A friendly policeman will give you a form to take to the bank (the NIE application can be downloaded on the internet and I think there is a link in one of the threads). Anyway, fill it in, get the bank form and go to the nearest bank (most people in benidorm go to CAM around the corner, but the queue there is horrific so go early) pay your money (about 10€ but it does change, the policeman will tell you how much). After this, back to the station with all forms and wait to hand them in.

Take your passport and take 2 photocopies of everything. You also need to take 2 passport photos. The NIE will be ready in two weeks to collect. They do not post it out, it needs to be collected BUT anyone can go on yoru behalf to collect it. I take many clients to Benidorm but the truth is you don´t really need anyone official. Even if your lingo is bad, they just take the papers and stamp them.

Now... i may be wrong BUT it is my belief that you need a Spanish address for an NIE. Everyone I have taken has had this, but you may be able to do it on UK address, just for some reason my gut is saying no. I always advise people to take their rental contract with them to show their address (and copy). Sometimes the policceman looks at this, sometimes not. It is so true what everyone says... the rules really do seem to change depending on the mood of the gu on the day!

Good luck!


----------

